# Snow White



## pedz07 (Oct 29, 2007)

has any one grown Snow White am looking into geting just wonderd if any one had any info for me on this strain thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Stoney Bud grew some Snow White a few grows back. I'll send him a PM with your post and he will get to ya when he gets home from work.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2007)

pedz07 said:
			
		

> has any one grown Snow White am looking into getting just wondered if any one had any info for me on this strain thanks


 
Hey pedz07, That's a smooth buzz on a scale of Zero to Ten, ten being the best, about a 6 or 7.

Great walk around high that won't interrupt your day if you have things to do.

If you're looking for a powerful buzz, it's not the one.

Moderately hard to grow and very touchy as far as nutes go.

I still have a half pound of it that I hardly ever smoke because I like the heavier buzz strains.

What type of high are you looking for man?


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 29, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey pedz07, That's a smooth buzz on a scale of Zero to Ten, ten being the best, about a 6 or 7.
> 
> Great walk around high that won't interrupt your day if you have things to do.
> 
> ...


 
I like the heavier buzz strains. What do recomend as to strains? I love White Widow and Sensi star. What others are good for those with a High tolerence?


----------



## pedz07 (Nov 3, 2007)

im looking for a all round high got any good recamondashins


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, "Aurora Indica" from Nirvana.

It's the most awesome stuff I've ever grown.

It has a high that will impress even the hardest to please.

Do not attempt to drive a car while smoking Aurora Indica. It's seriously one toke stuff.

Let it go for nine weeks in flower and it will make a zombie out of you.

hehe, enjoy!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 3, 2007)

Shame I passed this one up on my order. Glad to hear it's esteemed so well. 
Maybe I'll buy these next after I phase out my next grows.

I wish I would of got these too =)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, "Aurora Indica" from Nirvana.
> 
> It's the most awesome stuff I've ever grown.
> It has a high that will impress even the hardest to please.
> ...



hey you get these locally for 12 quid bro, ill point you in the right direction, PM me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 5, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey you get these locally for 12 quid bro, ill point you in the right direction, PM me.


 
Thanks man, but I still have two kinds of weed in stock to grow. Plus, I still have more than I can smoke in two years on hand.

My next crop of Aurora is in a couple of years.

Thanks anyway!


----------

